
Justice Department drops criminal case against former Trump aide Michael Flynn - koolba
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/07/michael-flynn-criminal-case-dropped-by-justice-department.html
======
75dvtwin
It is pretty remarkable, that 2 years ago Kevin B Broke (the Hill's opinion
contributor), listed out as he called 'oddities' in Flynn's case. [1]

And the listed oddities (see 3) is exactly how DOJ explained dropping the
case:

>" Oddity No. 1: Then-FBI Deputy Director Andrew McCabe personally contacted
Flynn on the second full working day of the Trump administration and asked him
to meet with FBI agents, a meeting that McCabe reportedly characterized as no
big deal.... ... McCabe’s request apparently came at the direction of his
boss, former FBI Director James Comey ..

Oddity No. 2: The fact that a 302 was immediately generated is an oddity. A
302 normally is used only as a reporting mechanism in criminal cases when it
is anticipated that the information obtained may be used in subsequent
litigation and testimony. It usually is not used in counterintelligence
investigations. Yet, the Flynn charging documents indicate Flynn was
interviewed pursuant to an open FBI counterintelligence investigation —
indeed, the one that Comey infamously and selectively made public ....

... Oddity No. 3: The interview results reflected on the 302 seem untethered
from the Russia collusion counterintelligence investigation. The only way FBI
agents can legitimately interview Flynn is through an authorized FBI
investigation — in this case, the Russia collusion counterintelligence case
examining “links” between the Russian government and the Trump campaign to
interfere with the 2016 presidential campaign. But Flynn is never asked about
those things....

"

[1] [https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/422801-three-
odditie...](https://thehill.com/opinion/white-house/422801-three-oddities-in-
fbi-handling-of-flynn-interview)

